# Ads using Bees? (Other than Burt's)



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

A supermarket chain in my area (Hannaford) use shots of a beekeeper and bees on a frame to tout their wholesome food chops. They do sell some local-ish honey, but also cheapo stuff in anonymous plastic bears.

I wonder if that health insurance company cheerfully pays for the long series of de-sensitization treatments needed for beekeeper-members who are allergic, and without co-pays and deductibles, so they can "Live Fearless!"

Enj.


----------

